# Col di Lana



## Droppel (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

kennt sich vielleicht jemand mit dem Col di Lana aus und weiss den Artikel und die Streckenführung in der MOUNTAINBIKE zu deuten? Danach fahren die nämlich nördlich um den Gipfel. Nach meinem Wissen und meinen Karten gibts da nicht mal Pfade. Allerdings war ich schon 2002 dort. Ist ja möglich, dass man dort neue Pfade (evtl. Museeumspfad) errichtet hat. Weiss das jemand?

Vom befahren des Siefgrates riet man mir übrigens ab, die Zeitung empfiehlt das als Tour. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja in der Siefschlucht ...


----------



## Carsten (18. Januar 2004)

Ich bin 2002 da durch (sihe Bericht auf meiner Homepage)
Bin von Palla aus auf schotter hoch bis 2054 m
ab dort kurzes Schiebestück auf Trail bis zu Baracken auf 2125m
dann den mit Teriol Ladin bezeichneten weg nach Westen, südlich vom Col di Lana entlang. Weg ist auf Südhang, Schützengräben, Stellungen, Stacheldraht. Größtenteils fahrbar, aber teilwese sehr eng und ein paar kurze Schiebestücke.
Tolle Singletrailabfahrt über den Col de la Roda.
Bei 1901m etwas chaotische Navigation, ziemlich viele Kuhtrampelpfade
Ende in Cason
Karte: Tabacco Nr. 07 1:25000 (daraus auch o.g. Höhenangaben)

Ich kann mir nichtvorstellen, daß die Wege oben am Grad bzw die Pfade nordlich des Col di Lana befahrbar sind. Hab das allerdings nicht probiert.

Habe den 23 ab Rif. Valperola nach Süden probiert. Geht ca. 2 km ganz gut. Dann ist definitiv Ende mit dem Bike. Ich mußte dann umdrehen...und ich kehr nicht so schnell um, wenn ich 200 Hm wieder hoch muß..

Was ganz nett war, war der TRail vom Castello Andrac richtung Palla. Allerdings ist der Anstieg nach dem Castello eckelig steil, nicht fahrbar. Die Abfahrt war´s aber wert.
Ab Val de Trous (Brunnen) gehts wieder runter

Würde mich trotzdem interessieren, was da sonst so fahrbar ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Carsten,

ich hänge mal ein Bild mit einer phantastischen Karte aus der MTB an! 

Die restlichen Bilder sind noch von meinem Aufenthalt ...

Meine Karten sind übrigens von Kompass und auch ich bin von Palla aus (mit kleiner Einkehr im Museum) hochgeeiert. Wir planen in diesem Jahr wieder mal dort zu sein - da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das so fahrbar ist. ;-)


----------



## Carsten (18. Januar 2004)

Der besagte Weg Teriol Ladin ist ein rundweg. Ich bin den südlichen Teil gefahren, der auf der MB-Karte ist der nördliche. Gehen beide bei Palla auf Schotter hoch, der aus der MB zweigt nur früher ab. Kommt auf der Tabacco ganz gut raus.
Der weg geht bei in einer schrafen Linkskehre rechts weg, dann hoch auf 2019, dann vermutlich nicht über den 2221 m hohen Cenglei, sondern südlich drann vorbei in so nem kleinen Tal zwischen Cenglei und Col de Lana.
Dann hoch auf 2202 und 2231...dannn ziemlich eben dahin bis 2209 auf den Passo Sief (nicht auf den Grad) Dann laäufts wie ich gefahren bin zum Col de la Roda usw...
Sieht machbar aus, sicher nicht ganz einfach. Wenn die das da schreiben, sind sie´s wohl auch gefahren...

wann war die Tour drin?


----------



## Droppel (18. Januar 2004)

In der jetzigen Ausgabe.

Der Rundweg ist auf meinen Karten nicht eingezeichnet (Kompass halt) allerdings weiss ich auch nichts von einer Abzweigung. Erinnerst DU Dich an die Stelle, wo tragen angesagt war? Unten stand eine Bank zum ausruhen ... Ist die Abzweigung davor oder dahinter? Oder meinst Du die Gabelung bei Quota 2150???


----------



## Carsten (18. Januar 2004)

Droppel schrieb:
			
		

> In der jetzigen Ausgabe.
> 
> Der Rundweg ist auf meinen Karten nicht eingezeichnet (Kompass halt) allerdings weiss ich auch nichts von einer Abzweigung. Erinnerst DU Dich an die Stelle, wo tragen angesagt war? Unten stand eine Bank zum ausruhen ... Ist die Abzweigung davor oder dahinter? Oder meinst Du die Gabelung bei Quota 2150???



weiß ich nimmer wo da ne Bank war. Geschoben haben wir ab Ende Kiesweg bis zu der Stelle mit dem Gedenkstein (siehe Dein Foto)

Ende Kiesweg ist da wo auf der Tabacco 2054 steht

irgendwo stand kurz davor so ne winzig kleine Hütte (geht bestimmt für nen kostenlose Übernachtung 

schau mal auf http://www.schymik.de/bilder/IMGP2691.JPG

hab leider keinen Scanner, daher etwas düster...da ist jedenfalls alles drauf (lad Dir das Bild runter, ich lösche es morgen Abend wieder)


----------



## Droppel (18. Januar 2004)

Sehr geil, danke!

Äh, genau an der Stelle, wo Du getragen hast, stand eine Bank. Hattest Deine Augen vermutl. wieder woanders.  In der Hütte dort oben wollte ich nicht gerade schlafen.

Karte ist schon runtergeladen!!!


----------



## dede (19. Januar 2004)

ich seh schon, hier kennen sich ein paar wirklich gut am col di sangue aus ! 
bin ehrlicherweise auch etwas überrascht über die kartenzeichnung und hab so meine zweifel, ob die so ganz richtig ist. meines wissens nach ist im letzten sommer der verbindungsweg vom siefsattel zur ehem. österr. rothschanzenstellung (quote 2.280 mt) hergerichtet worden. das könnte eine fahrbare verbindung darstellen (werd ich im september probieren). wenn ich mir die karte allerdings anschaue, dann fahren die direkt ins valiate ab, was ich als "variante" der col di lana-umrundung nicht kenne. in jedem fall ist der trail ab der rothschanzenstellung entlang der laufgräben zum col di roda absolute klasse. wer wie auf der karte nach contrin will, der muß nur am col di roda aufpassen, daß er die schlecht sichtbare abzweigung (rote holzpflöcke marlkieren den sehr schmalen pfad) zu einem kleinen brunnen findet, wo der karrenweg dann zur ehem. materialseilbahn (mündung in forststraße) beginnt. wenn ihr mehr wißt, laßt mich an eurem wissen bittet teilhaben !!!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (19. Januar 2004)

sehr nette diskussion. wir wollen im juli während transalp auch da lang, so dass die diskussion da unter umständen weiterhilft. muss mir das auch noch mal auf der tollen kompass-karte anschauen und mit dem kartenauschnitt aus dem neuen mtb-heft vergleichen. war ja auch schon mal zu fuss da, so dass ich ein bissl davon schon kenne.

danke schon mal für die infos ...

elmar


----------



## Droppel (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo Robert und Elmar,

mir war klar, dass ihr euch früher oder später hier einklinkt. 

Robert, wurde der Verbindungsgrat zwischen Sief und Col di Lana nicht beim öst. Rückzug gesprengt? Oder beabsichtigst Du vom Teriol Ladin zur Rothschanzenstellung zu fahren? Da ich Dir allerhand zutraue bitte ich um Erklärung!


----------



## Carsten (19. Januar 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon, hier kennen sich ein paar wirklich gut am col di sangue aus !
> wer wie auf der karte nach contrin will, der muß nur am col di roda aufpassen, daß er die schlecht sichtbare abzweigung (rote holzpflöcke marlkieren den sehr schmalen pfad) zu einem kleinen brunnen findet, wo der karrenweg dann zur ehem. materialseilbahn (mündung in forststraße) beginnt.



ja war ganz schön dumm damals. Hat uns 20 min gekostet die Stelle und bei dem heran rollenden Gewitter hat´s gerade bis zu geschlossenen Hütte  (Uita la Gjasota) gelangt...gab dort dummerweise nix zu essen und war Arschkalt. Die nächste Hütte (Uita Inzija)war dann 10 min weiter und wegen Blitzschlag unerreichbar :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jolo1 (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Wo wir gerade in der Gegend Unterwegs sind:
Von Pralongia bzw. dem Stöner(?)-Gipfel war ich schon öfter in Versuchung über den Kopass-Weg 23 bis zum Passo Sief zu fahren. Die Gegend sieht zumindest ganz passabel aus. Habs aber dann doch immer sein lassen.
Gibt´s auf diesem Weg bikebare Passagen? Oder ist alles Schieben?


----------



## Kleinblattagent (20. Januar 2004)

jolo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> Wo wir gerade in der Gegend Unterwegs sind:
> Von Pralongia bzw. dem Stöner(?)-Gipfel war ich schon öfter in Versuchung über den Kopass-Weg 23 bis zum Passo Sief zu fahren. Die Gegend sieht zumindest ganz passabel aus. Habs aber dann doch immer sein lassen.
> Gibt´s auf diesem Weg bikebare Passagen? Oder ist alles Schieben?




Guten morgen,

das konnte mir hier bis jetzt auch noch keiner sagen. Ich denke, hier ist vielleicht Pionierarbeit gefragt. Ich werde dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle den 23er ab Pralongia Richtung Valparola nehmen und dann aber nicht auf dem Weg bleiben, sondern nach ca. 1 - 1,5 Km auf den 24er abbiegen. Zumindest auf der Karte sieht der 24er moderater aus als Nr. 23. Da ich bei der Etappe ein bißchen Zeit habe, (muß "nur" von Wolkenstein zum Rif. Valparola) werde ich nicht wie letztes Jahr über Störes-Eisenöfenalm (sehr zu empfehlen) fahren, sondern die andere Variante wählen. Wenn ich Pech habe, dann heißt es halt schieben!
Aber ich denke, die Ausblicke von dort oben werden schon für den Aufwand entschädigen!

    Gruß

       Michael


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2004)

also von der pralongia zum "gipfel" (das ist eher eine grasige erhebung mit kleinem kreuz des störeskamms läßt sich einiges fahren. leider ist der "weg" stark erodiert und es gibt immer wieder so kleine stiche (so bis zu 10 Hm), die so unangnehm zu gfahren sind, daß es teilweise mehr sinn macht dort zu schieben. der weiterweg zum siefsattel ist dann eine mischung aus schiebe- und fahrpassagen (würde sagen etwa 70% zu fahren). die verbindungen zum valparolapaß kannst du mit dem bike weitestgehend vergessen ! nördlich des settsass ist der weg nur im ersten drittel (vom valparolapaß aus) gut befahrbar (war dort allerdings nur per pedes), die südseite ab siefsattel ist ebenso nicht der hit, v.a. weil man dort sogar eine steile schotterrinne halbwegs kletternd raufkraxeln muß. vom valparolapaß aus (am besten direkt am verfallenen sperrfort weg) geht ein guter militärweg bis zu besagter stelle, danach ist's mit fahren aber vorbei. 
die verbindung vom siefsattel zur rothschanzenstellung (dürfte sich um den neu ausgebauten troi ladin handeln) soll fahrbar sein (selbst war ich noch nicht auf diesem abschnitt) und mündet zusammen mit dem gipfelabstiegsweg und dem steig, der die südflanke des col di lana quert direkt an der rothschanzenstellung (auf kompaß mal wieder nicht eingezeichnet)....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Januar 2004)

moin, moin!

wir werden ab rif. pralongia gen passo sief aufbrechen per bike (mitte juli etwa). von dort irgendwie zur rothschanzenstellung und dann den trail runter über valiate. so dürfte das doch ganz gut passen.

ich bin mal zu fuss vom rif. valparola über den 23er zum passo sief und dan rauf auf den col di lana. vom rif. pralongia über den 23er und 24er zum rif. valparola dürfte sicherlich mit einigem schieben verbunden sein.

landschaftlich ist es aber sicher schön!

kann einer von euch bitte noch mal den kartenausschnitt der tobacco zum donwload anbieten? habe nur die unbrauchbare kompasskarte ... und carstens karte war einen tag zu früh wieder offline für mich ...

danke schon mal!

ciao, elmar


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2004)

@ droppel: du hast recht, der grat zwischen col di lana und  MONTE sief wurde gesprengt und ist heutzutage nurmehr auf einem etwas ausgesetzten steig zu begehen. allerdings liegt der siefsattel/passo sief nördlich davon und logischerweise sehr viel tiefer (sattel). bis dort kommt man eigentlich noch ganz vernünftig mit dem bike (s. letzter post von mir)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Januar 2004)

Zwischen passo sief und col di lana (oben mit der kapelle) ist es zwischenzeitlich eine art klettersteig. da ist definitiv einiges gesprengt worden, so, wie es da aussieht ... ist geschichtlich sehr interessant, wenn man sich ein bissl umschaut, aber per bike wäre es nur schleppen. manchmal ist es auch etwas ausgesetzt bzw. das drahtseil zur sicherung muss auch mal gegriffen werden, wodurch das bike da eher ballast wäre.

naja, wir wollen wenn dann höchstens zu fuss den abstecher über diesen "klettersteig" zum col di lana machen, dann wieder zurück zum passo sief und eben rothschanzenstelleung etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Januar 2004)

robert, wieso postest du eigentlich immer wenige augenblicke vor mir in etwa das, was ich sagen wollte?!?   

naja, rege diskussionen sind immer gut!

also schön weiter machen ...

ciao, elmar



			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> @ droppel: du hast recht, der grat zwischen col di lana und  MONTE sief wurde gesprengt und ist heutzutage nurmehr auf einem etwas ausgesetzten steig zu begehen. allerdings liegt der siefsattel/passo sief nördlich davon und logischerweise sehr viel tiefer (sattel). bis dort kommt man eigentlich noch ganz vernünftig mit dem bike (s. letzter post von mir)


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2004)

auch auf die gefahr hin, daß ich dir wieder zuvor komme 
hier noch ne webseite über den col di sangue (=Blutberg) dr Communita' Ladina um Luciana Palla, die es sich zur aufgabe gemacht hat, das "Erbe" des col di lana und der buchensteiner ladiner zu bewahren:

http://www.webdolomiti.net/Luciana_Palla/guerra_sotterranea.htm


----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2004)

Servus

Hat jemand nen Tip (Buch, Webseite uws) über die Geschichte am Col Di Lana. Ich denk, was da oben alles ab gegangen ist, ist sicherlich aus historischer Sicht sehr interessant...


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2004)

es gibt einiges an literatur über den col di lana. neben den "standardwerken" von schumann (führer zu den schauplätzen des dolomitenkrieges) existiert ein buch von e. kiensberger (minenkrieg in ladinien: col di lana) und eines von einem tschurtschentaler (col di lana...). beide findet man auch in der bibliothek des ladinischen instituts micura de rü in alta badia. ich glaube, daß auch das archiv der communita' ladina noch ein paar werke auf lager hat. wer's "live" erzählt haben will, der fragt einfach den betreiber des kleinen museums oberhalb von palla, der erzählt recht blumig sämtliche geschehnisse (weiß aber nicht, ob das immer historisch ganz korrekt ist )))


----------



## jolo1 (20. Januar 2004)

Abend!
Der Bitte von Elmar (10.26 Uhr) kann ich mich nur anschließen! Ich sitz immer wieder über meiner Kompass-Karte und grüble wo das nun alles sein soll. Viel ist auf der Kompass-Karte nun ja wirklich nicht auszumachen!
Noch was :
Etwas weiter östlich liegt der m.Averau. Den Pass an der gleichnamigen Hütte im Skigebiet hab ich schon mal bereist (von Süd nach Nord). Kann man ählich der Tour im MTB-Heft vom Rif.Fedare auch den Weg 441 in Richtung Passo Falzarego fahren? Der Weg aus dem MTB kommt dann doch relativ weit südich und damit tief auf die Straße zum Pass.


----------



## Droppel (20. Januar 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> wer's "live" erzählt haben will, der fragt einfach den betreiber des kleinen museums oberhalb von palla, der erzählt recht blumig sämtliche geschehnisse (weiß aber nicht, ob das immer historisch ganz korrekt ist )))




Robert, ich verbesser Dich nicht gerne, aber der Mann heisst SCHAUMANN!!! Und der Museumsbesitzer erklärt sehr gerne, dass stimmt. Man muss aber, wie unser Robert, schon sehr gut ital. sprechen .... 

Die Bände von Schaumann sind übrigens alle vergriffen und nicht mal in Italien zu bekommen. Wenn dann nur noch vereinzelte Bände - die wurden, ähnlich der Kompass-Dolomitenkarte (Schauplatz vom Dolomitenkrieg) nicht mehr nachgedruckt. Wer sich die Bände trotzdem sichern will, ich habe noch einen Tip (geheim ist er ja danach nicht mehr):

Die Dolomitenfreunde (haben sehr viel am Monte piana und am Bianco gemacht) haben auf ihrer Web-Site noch ein paar Stücke. Mit etwas Glück ...


Ansonsten stehen in "Die Front in Fels und Eis" von Langes (Athesia-Verlag) oder "Gebirgskrieg 1915-18" Band "die Dolomitenfront" von Lichem einige Sachen über den Blutberg!


----------



## Kleinblattagent (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

So, ich habe den betreffenden Auschnitt auf meiner Hompage unter: http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Ronda_Extrema_2004/ronda_extrema_2004.html
zum Downloaden eingestellt. Für diejenigen ohne DSL kann es etwas dauern, sind ca. 2MB. Vielleicht kann mir einer mal sagen, wo diese besagte Rothschanzenstellung auf der Karte zu finden ist.

              Gruß

                  Michael


----------



## dede (21. Januar 2004)

@ Droppel, sorry, da ist mir wohl ein a verloren gegangen ))

die rothschanzenstellung ist in der (generell unbrauchbaren) kompaßkarte mit der kote 2.178m eingezeichnet. die findest du, wenn du vom monte sief den grat nach westen ("abwärts") entlang gehst. in der realität treffen genau an diesem punkt die wege vom siefgrat mit der querung der südflanke des col di lana und eben jetzt auch der troi ladin, der vom passo sief kommt, zusammen (kompaß ist da mal wieder etwas ungenauer)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (21. Januar 2004)

grazie mille!!!

muss mir das daheim dann noch mal in ruhe angucken ... aber der plan steht, im juli wie weiter oben beschrieben ein bissl auf geschichtsträchtigem terrain zu fuss und/oder per bike unterwegs zu sein.

freu mich schon darauf!

ciao, elmar



			
				Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> So, ich habe den betreffenden Auschnitt auf meiner Hompage unter: http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Ronda_Extrema_2004/ronda_extrema_2004.html
> zum Downloaden eingestellt. Für diejenigen ohne DSL kann es etwas dauern, sind ca. 2MB. Vielleicht kann mir einer mal sagen, wo diese besagte Rothschanzenstellung auf der Karte zu finden ist.
> ...


----------



## jolo1 (21. Januar 2004)

Ich schließ mich dem Dank von Elmar an!
Ein weißer Fleck auf der (Kompass-) Karte hat sich geschlossen.
Danke jolo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (21. Januar 2004)

@ jolo und alle anderen logischerweise auch: vom rif. fedare zum falzaregopaß ist leider per bike auf direktem weg nicht sinnvoll, weil der weg (müßteder 441er sein) zu verblockt ist und am anfang sogar ne kleine kletterpartie beinhaltet. dennoch gibt es eine bessere variante als die in der mountainbike (falls ich die karte richtig interpretiere) präsentierte: vom rif fedare geht ein karrenweg links hoch zu dem sattel zwischen monte pore (ehem. bergbaugebiet, in dem das bekannte ferro d'agnello (agnello ist ital. für schaf, schaf ist das wappentier der brixner bischöfe, die dort den erzabbau befehligten) gefördert wurde) und dem monte averau. hier nicht gleich wieder runter richtung larzonei (so wie auf deren karte), sondern den grashang nordwärts, bis man bei einer kleinen hölzernen almhütte auf den trail trifft, der vom rif. averau runterkommt. hier zweigt man nach links ab (entlang der rotbemalten holzpflöcke) und trailt am rande eines langen verfallenen laufgrabens bis zur mündung in einen güterweg. dieser führt an einem verlandeten hochmoor vorbei und bricht steil zur straße hin ab (mündung am bach, dessen name mir gerade nicht einfällt 100m unterhalb der abzweigung zur burgruine andraz). das ist die schönste und interessanteste verbindung zwischen fedare und der ruine andraz (ehem. zollstation an der strada della vena, auf der dasabgebaute erz nach brixen geschafft wurde). noch fragen ?


----------



## Kurt (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich sehe, waren schon einige in der Gegend um den Col di Lana. Ich hab grad einen Artikel über den Blutberg, wie er ja auch genannt wird, geschrieben. Er wird in den nächsten Tagen auf www.motorradtouren.it online gehen. 
Was mir noch fehlt sind Fotos von den Spuren des Krieges am Col di Lana und auch den Bergen rundherum.
Kann mir jemand gute Bilder mailen, wäre super.

Kurt


----------



## dede (2. Februar 2004)

hab mir jetzt mal den artikel angeschaut; ich glaube, da klingt schon heraus, daß da der ein oder nadere meter schieben/tragen mit dabei ist. was nicht drinsteht ist, daß es außer den angesprochenen tragestrecken auf den ciampluo-rücken durchaus noch einige andere recht knackige stellen gibt, die nicht von jedem fahrbar bewältigt werden dürften:
1. gleich zu beginn der trail von sopradaz über ru und dann bergauf zur giaupaßstraße ist mit ein paar heftigen steilrampen gespickt, die zwar gerade noch fahrbar sind, aber bereits mal einen vorgescmack auf das bieten, was diese runde sonst noch so mitsichbringt
2. vom rif. fedare zur forcella fedare (den ausdruck hab ich noch nie gehört; das kar oben heißt fedare, der wiesenbuckel nennt sich masonadie) hoch ist ebenso heftigster uphill, der die meisten wohl aus dem sattel zwingt. die weglose abfahrt bis zum beginn des trails am monte pore ist aus naturschutzgründen eher eine frechheit (ebenso übrigens wie der weglose downhill vom siefsattel ins valiate). besser: wie bereits beschrieben bis zu den almgebäuden und dann den in der karte als 441 eingezeichneten trail entlang des schützengrabens bis zur mündung "la merla" abfahren.
3. die strada della vena ist im abschnitt von andraz bis zur burgruine andraz ein brutaler uphill, fahrbar, aber wiederum recht hart !!
4. die ersten meter des wiesenwegs, der zum querenden trail nach agai führt sind ebenfalls massiv steil (ich konnte da noch nie ganz durchfahren)
5. schieben/tragen über le pale und ciampluo macht weniger sinn als gleich bis zum ende der militärpiste durchzufahren und dann kurz hochschieben, bis links die querung der südflanke beginnt.
6. vom pordoipaß nicht direkt zum rif. fedarola hoch (ist praktisch nur schieben), sondern erst gut 100Hm richtung canazei runter und in der rechtskehre beim albergo pordoi links auf eine schotterpiste durchs skigebiet hoch (wieder mit steilen rampen, aber alles fahrbar)
7. der abschnitt zwischen der porta vescova und rus ist teilweise sehr schwierig zu finden, da die skipisten (an denen im sommer praktisch ständig mit schwerem gerät gearbeitet wird) die orientierung nicht gerade erleichtern...

trotzdem sind die natureindrücke natürlich klasse. um die runde noch etwas zu verschönern, würde ich bereits vor der porta vescovo dem bindelweg hinunter zum fedaiasee folgen (technisch sehr schwierig, kurze schiebestücke), dann richtung caprile/alleghe (durch die sottogudaschlucht, nicht auf der straße) biken und von alleghe via pian de pezze zum col dei baldi hochbiken (bzw. mit der bahn/sessellift rauffahren). entweder über den fernazzakamm nach san fosca und zurück nach colle santa lucia oder zum passo staulanza und über die malga fiorentina unterhalb der mondevalalm (ponte mondeval, pian de vacchia und l'andria) nach zardin und zurück zur giaupaßstraße biken. hier den ersten abschnitt ru-sopradaz in umgekehrter richtung zum ap zurück.

grüße
robert
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------



## reiner (2. Februar 2004)

Ich hab leider noch keine Karte von diesem Gebiet (schon bestellt), drum kann ich mir noch kein genaues Bild davon machen. Aber mir schwebt vor, die 2. Tagestour Sella-Runde irgendwie mit der Tour aus der Mountainbike auf 3 oder 4 Tage auszuweiten. Allerdings muesste die Fahrrichtung der letzteren irgendwie umgedreht werden.
Hat sich irgendwer anders auch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht?

Reiner


----------



## dede (3. Februar 2004)

ciao reiner,

du kannst die sella ronda natürlich problemlos mit der col di lana-runde verbinden (wie natürlich auch noch mit vielen anderen anschlußtouren). am sinnvollsten dürfte es sein, wenn du entweder vom incisasattel zum rif. pralongia hochfährst und dann über den störeskamm zum siefsattel bikst/schiebst (s. einer der vorherigen kommentare) oder nach armentarola runterfährst und dort auf die strada della vena (entegen der behauptungen des artikels gibt es auch auf der gadertalerseite noch teilstücke der alten trasse) via eisenöfebalm (hier wurde das fursil-erz geschmolzen) zum valparolapaß rüberfährst. der abschnitt fedare-ru-sopradaz-colcuc-larzonei ist in dieser richtung ohnehin besser zu befahren (man müßte nur vorher entweder über die cinque torri und die averauscharte an das obere ende des fedarekars fahren (hart, aber alles fahrbar). danach kannst du wie im artikel in der mtbike die col di lana-passage dranhängen (im übrigen empfehle ich aber dennoch den col di lana auf der südseite zu umfahren und über den col di roda ins valiate runterzudüsen) und wieder in meine sella ronda einsteigen (vom abschnitt ornella-porta vescovo in entgegengesetzter richtung rate ich dir absolut ab, das ist für fast alle zu steil zum fahren...aber an das wirst du dich auf dem ersten abschnitt des troi pajan auf dem weg zum grödnerjoch bereits gewöhnen dürfen).....

grüße
robert


----------



## Kurt (18. Februar 2004)

Die Zusammenfassung von der Schlacht um den Blutberg Col di Lana findet ihr auf der Webseite von www.motorradtouren.it 

Col di Lana 

Ciao

Kurt


----------



## reiner (20. Juli 2004)

Ich habe vor kurzem den Col di Lana halb umrundet. Hier ein paar Informationen:

Verbindung von Castello nach Palla (MB-Route):
Zuerst gehts bergauf auf einem Karrenweg mit ein paar steilen Rampen (noch zu fahren). Dann muss man ca. 80hm steil bergauf schieben. Dann kommt ein schoener, durchgehend fahrbarer Trail. Alles in allem ein schoener Wegabschnitt.

Troj Ladin Südseite: Ab dem Forstwegende (bei 2054) muß man erstmal ein bisschen bergauf tragen, dann leider fast den gesamten Weg bis zum Abzweig Col-del-Roda-Trail schieben. Einige Passagen wären evt. zu fahren gewesen, allerdings gehts oft bergauf und der Weg ist so schmal, daß man mit dem Pedal links oder rechts hängen bleibt. 

Col de Roda Trail: Absolut spitzenmäßig. Man kommt mal an eine Stelle (man könnte sagen ein Mini-Sattel), an der Pfade geradeaus, nach links und nach rechts weitergehen. Hier muss man nach rechts und man kommt auf den Weg mit den gekennzeichneten Holzpflöcken und runter auf die Forststraße.

Servus


----------



## dede (7. September 2004)

nachdem wir die letzten beiden wochen mal wieder in den dolos unterwegs waren kommen hier noch ein par infos bzgl. des col di lana und möglicher befahrungsvarianten:

wir sind von der pralongia zum siefsattel gequert und dann dem teriol ladin in ost-west-richtung zur rothschanzenstellung gefolgt...
der kammtrail bis zur abzweigung des wegs (nördl.) um den settsass ist problemlos zu befahren (in beide richtungen, in n-s 1 kurze schiebestelle), danach folgt eine üble schiebe-/tragepassage durch das geröllfeld am südwestl. fuß des settsass (ca. 35-40 min). der letzte abschnitt bis zum siefsattel ist dann wieder problemlos fahrbar (in gegenrichtung wohl teilweise zu steil !!). teriol ladin ab hier nach rechts (also in südwestl. richtung) ist kaum mehr als ein sehr holpriger trampelpfad, der nur zu beginn ein paar meter befahren werden kann. spätestens ab der ehem. alpenrosenstellung heißt es dann schieben (nochmals etwa 10 min), bis man kurz unterhalb der rothschanzenstellung in den alten laufgraben mündet. leider ist hier der einstige traumtrail sehr stark erodiert (von diversen regengüssen zerstört), so daß die ersten 100-150 Hm keinen echten fahrspaß mehr bieten. danach geht's wie gehabt superschön bis zum col di roda und ins valiate weiter !!!

fotos werden nach entwicklung und scan folgen !!!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Oktober 2004)

hi,

ich habe folgende passage am 29.08. absolviert (trotz vorwarnung durch dede   ):

Bindelweghütte - ... - Livinallongo - Pala - Weg 21 - Teriol Ladin - Ciamplo - Cenglei - Pso. Sief - Weg 23 entlang des Störeskamms - Rif. Pralongia - Rif. Bioch - Malga Ciablun - Talstation Seilbahn Arlara - Corvara - ... - Parkplatz nähe Grödner Joch

fazit: man muss gut zu fuss sein und tragepassagen sollten einen nicht abschrecken, landschaftlich und historisch interessant.

ab livinallongo raufwärts kein problem, ich bin dann von der militärpiste, die bis zur kote 2054 führt, auf etwa 1900 m rechts abgezweigt (roter holzpfosten), kurzes schiebestück in den wald, dann links rauf (ab hier auch markiert als teriol ladin). ich bin bis 1940 m gefahren, dann war defintiv schluss ... ab da schieben und kurzzeitig tragen, insgesamt ziemlich kräftezehrend, bis zum cenglei auf gut 2200 m. von da weiter dem teriol ladin folgend unterhalb (östlich) des col di lana rückens (man sieht noch gut die auswirkungen der sprengung des bergrückens ...) bis zum sief-sattel. ein paar meter waren sogar fahrbar, aber nicht allzu viele.

vom sief-sattel geht's dann noch mal gut 50 hm rauf zu einem kleinen holzkreuz am settsass, wo dann auch rechterhand der wanderweg zum lago valparola abgeht. linkerhand geht dann der 23er weg gen pralongia lang. schieben, schieben, tragen, schieben, tragen, schieben, pausieren, schieben, tragen, pausieren usw.  ... es ging also recht mühsam voran ... zwischendrin, beim schieben, habe ich mehrfach mit wanderern gesprochen, die guckten mich alle ziemlich irritiert an. ob das denn nicht anstrengend sei, ob das nicht gefährlich wäre (die meisten wanderer dort hatten wohl probleme, wenn's mal etwas steiniger wurde und man vielleicht auch mal die hand zuhilfe nehmen musste ...), ob ich alleine unterwegs wäre usw. nun ja, umkehren kam nicht in frage, das wetter hat auch gepasst, also ging's halt mühsam, aber stetig meter um meter voran bis zur mündung auf die saftigen wiesen an der pralongia.

ab da wurde man dann mit einem herrlichen trail belohnt, der bis zum rif. pralongia führte. gut fahrbar, wenig gegenanstiege, ordentlicher flow. hat richtig laune gemacht (zeit für fotostopps gab's aber auch noch genug ...).

von da dann immer weiter auf unterhaltsamen pisten bis malga ciablun, noch einen netten trail eingebaut und schliesslich auf schotterpiste runter gen arlara, mit den ersten regentropfen ...

ein paar bilder zur col di lana passage folgen ...

robert, was machen deine scans?!?   

so long, elmar

p.s.:

2467: südliche Militärpiste zu Kote 2054, am Abzweig bei 1900 m zum Teriol Ladin schon vorbei (abzweig übersehen ...)

2471: in the middle of nowhere beim schieben gen cenglei (rechts), blick gen col di lana, ggf. hätte man auch den pfad am hang direkt in die scharte nehmen können ...

2473: am cenglei, geschafft. siesta, wurst essen, trinken, kräfte sammeln ... blick gen col di lana

2476: am cenglei, blick gen settsass

2479: am cenglei, blick gen tofana di rozes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Oktober 2004)

noch ein paar pics ...

2480: tofana di rozes

2485: weiterweg ab cenglei über den teriol ladin unterhalb des col di lana

2487: noch sooo weit?!? direkt oberhalb vom roten pfosten ist das holzkreuz, wo der 23er nach links abgeht bzw. wo man rechterhand gen lago di valparola gelangt (nix zum biken, kenne ich zu fuss ...)

2498: nicht ausreichend abschreckung für mich: blick vom holzkreuz unterhalb settsass auf den 23er weg gen pralongia durchs felslabyrinth (rechts am hang sieht man teile des weges ...)

2499: der 23er weg gen pralongia ... schluss mit lustig ...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Oktober 2004)

und noch welche ...

2501: wo ist eigentlich der weg?!? markierung?!? haaaaaaallllllooooo?!? irgendwo durch die felsüwste kraxelnd ging es weiter voran gen pralongia ...

2502: sehe eigentlich noch gar nicht so fertig aus, oder?!?   ich frage mich, wielange ich noch schieben/tragen muss ...

2503: liebliche almwiesen und man kann endlich wieder biken, juhu! pralongia, ich komme!

2506: yes! das macht doch wieder mehr spass! blick zurück gen settsass-massiv, das am fusse mitten durch die felsen gequert wurde ...

2508: blick zurück gen col di lana, settsass und sief-sattel


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Oktober 2004)

und hier die letzten ...

2512: noch mal blick zurück gen settsass auf den netten wiesentrail

2515: bei der pralongia-hütte, das wetter ist bedrohlich dunkel geworden in der ecke um corvara, wo ich hin will ...

2516: bei der pralongia-hütte, noch mal ein blick gen settsass, wo ich herkam

wbexpress_2004_054: panorama vom sief-sattel auf das settsass-massiv

wbexpress_2004_055: panorama vom sief-sattel auf die tofanen, lagazuoi, averau usw.

ciao, elmar


----------



## reiner (12. Oktober 2004)

Das ist ja auch Teil der chaotischen 2-Tagestour, die mal in der Mountainbike als Antwort auf Bike's Sellarunde war. Ich finds eine Sauerei, dass sowas als Tourempfehlung in einem Magazin verbreitet wird, und noch dazu ohne konkreten Hinweis auf das lange schieben  . Ich hoffe, es sind nicht zu viele darauf hereingefallen.

Servus

Reiner


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Oktober 2004)

reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch Teil der chaotischen 2-Tagestour, die mal in der Mountainbike als Antwort auf Bike's Sellarunde war. Ich finds eine Sauerei, dass sowas als Tourempfehlung in einem Magazin verbreitet wird, und noch dazu ohne konkreten Hinweis auf das lange schieben  . Ich hoffe, es sind nicht zu viele darauf hereingefallen.
> 
> Servus
> 
> Reiner



hi,

ganz genau, das ist ein teil dieser runde aus der MTB. mir war ja schon vorher klar, dass die runde unmöglich komplett fahrbar sein könne, aber wenn man dann auch noch entsprechend weiterfährt, wie im heft beschrieben, wird's ja auch kaum besser (also ab sief-sattel dann nördlich herum, so wie dede das gemacht hat und dann entweder direkt ins valiate runter (weglos --> naturschutz!) oder eben gen rothschanzenstellung und dann ins valiate über col di roda). frag mich dann auch, wie solche tourenbeschreibungen der allgemeinheit präsentiert werden können und das ganze noch akls bike-tour tituliert wird.

ich bin ja ganz gut zu fuss, von daher ging's schon, aber für jemanden, der halt biken will und in den dolomiten auf seine kosten kommen will, ist die runde sicherlich wenig geeignet. da gibt's doch deutlich bessere touren. vielleicht war aber das problem, dass die schönen spots alle schon beschrieben waren und dann die MTB halt eine neue runde vorstellen wollte, ganz egal, ob bikerfreundlich oder nicht, hauptsache mal einen andere region vorgestellt ... don't know ... konsequenterweise hätten sie entweder auf die reportage verzichtet oder eben deutlich geschrieben, was sache ist, und im zweifelsfall eine alternativroute skizziert, auch wenn sie die dann im rahmen ihrer recherche nicht gefahren sind ...

ciao, elmar


----------



## dede (13. Oktober 2004)

tja, die runde war halt nicht von mir - selber schuld, ich hatte ihenen davon abgeraten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (14. Oktober 2004)

> konsequenterweise hätten sie entweder auf die reportage verzichtet oder eben deutlich geschrieben, was sache ist, und im zweifelsfall eine alternativroute skizziert, auch wenn sie die dann im rahmen ihrer recherche nicht gefahren sind ...



Ich glaube eher, die Tour wurde mangelhaft recherchiert. Da wurden Teile zusammengestoepselt, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand die komplette Tour vor der Veroeffentlichung gefahren ist.

Servus


----------



## dede (15. Oktober 2004)

die runde stammt von den beiden einheimischen agordiner jungs, die auch den führer übers agordino geschrieben haben (wurde von der mountainbike mitverlegt !) und ist (in einzeltouren aufgeteilt) auch in deren buch drin. ist halt eher als werbeartikel für den führer anzusehen, aber dann doch eher mit unbefriedigendem ergebnis ! was soll's, nächstes jahr gibt's wieder ein paar artikel von mir ))


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Oktober 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> die runde stammt von den beiden einheimischen agordiner jungs, die auch den führer übers agordino geschrieben haben (wurde von der mountainbike mitverlegt !) und ist (in einzeltouren aufgeteilt) auch in deren buch drin. ist halt eher als werbeartikel für den führer anzusehen, aber dann doch eher mit unbefriedigendem ergebnis ! was soll's, nächstes jahr gibt's wieder ein paar artikel von mir ))



genau, schreib du lieber ein paar artikel, da weiss man wenigstens, was sache ist.    vielleicht gibt's ja auch wieder eine gemeinsame tour zur recherche?!? let's see!


----------



## dede (15. Oktober 2004)

ach übrigens, schaut so aus, als ob ich nächste woche endlich mal zum scannen der ersten pics kommen würde ))
was machen die hasen ???


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Oktober 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> ach übrigens, schaut so aus, als ob ich nächste woche endlich mal zum scannen der ersten pics kommen würde ))
> was machen die hasen ???



wunderbar, dann scan mal schön fleissig! bei mir siehts so aus, dass ich wohl übers WE alle bilder vom wb-express online kriege. hab schon das meiste vorbereitet. wetter wird eh mies, da schaff ich das höchstwahrscheinlich bis montag! ich sach dann bescheid ...

was die hasen machen?!? das kann ich unmöglich hier im forum posten ...   

aber ich schick dir ne mail, wenn ich mal ne ruhige minute finde.


----------



## Crepy (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier.Kenne mich aber rund um den Col di Lana wie in meiner Westen Tasche aus.Ich bin auf im bis jetzt als einziger mit dem Bike gewesen.Ich bin von Pieve aus gestartet.Dies ist aber ein sehr beschwerlicher Weg den man kann nur bis zu eiem Wasserschloss fahren.Ab dann muss man das Bike tragen und schieben.Und bis zur Ciama Sief muste ich es über stock und stein tragen,was sehr an meinen Kräften zerte.Und auf dem ganzen Nordhang Richtung Siefsattel war ein Schneefeld.Ab dem Siefsattel kann man dann wieder Richtung Valparola ein Stück mit dem Bike fahren.Mir war es nicht möglich da ich einen Krampf im rechten Unterschenkel bekam.Konnte aber keine Pause machen ,weil das Wetter schlecht wurde.Dann kommt ein kurze Stück wo man das Bike tragen muss.Es geht durch ein kleines Rinnsal wo man dann dort raus kommt wo es dann Richtung Valparola geht oder zum Sperrfort(jetzt ein Museum).Ich rate allerdings von dieser Tour ab da man eine sehr gute Kenntnis der dortdigen Wetterverhältnisse und die Gegend rund um den Col di Lana braucht.Ich habe es letztes Jahr noch einmal versucht vom Valaparola aus den so ist es leichter muste es aber wegen dem Wetter abbrechen.Ich starte heuer wieder einen versuch und zwar um den 19.08.07.


----------



## Crepy (4. Mai 2007)

Man kann normalerweise über den Col di Lana fahren.Der Weg wurde über Siefsattel bis Col di Lana neu hergerichtet.Ich bin 2006 Ende August zu Fuss vom Valparolapass gestartet denn ich wollte mir die Col di Lana Tour anschauen ob sie vom Valparola aus zu befahren ist man kann sie fahren.Aber ich rate jedem ab.Bis zum Col di Lana gehts ja  mit schieben fahren kann man bis zum Siefsattel.Dann kommen die wieder hergerichteten Schutzengräben bis fast zum Col di Lana.Dann kommt das eigentliche Problem die Abfahrt vom Col di Lana nach Palla.Das ist eine Harakieri Aktion den es geht teilweise über den Grad ein Pfad.Ist nur zu befahren wenn man den Col di Lana genau kennt.Wenns klappt fahre ich heuer im August.Wer interesse hat kann Sich anschliessen


----------

